# Neues Anglerboard Merch zum 20-Jährigen - mit Gewinnspiel!



## Kochtopf (31. August 2020)

Weil ich einen neuen Job habe und dringend eine Tasse brauche die mich an schönes erinnert *ed* rot würde gut ins Corporate Design meiner Dienststelle passen


----------



## Andal (31. August 2020)

Vmax > 0,5 Ltr. - damit mein Frühstückskaffee auch antut - bitte!  - Farbe egal.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. August 2020)

Wäre das erste Mal etwas Materielles vom AB zu bekommen, für mich?
Also eine Tasse an mich, bitte!

Jürgen


----------



## Tobias85 (31. August 2020)

Mit einem AB-Kaffeebecher (am besten in dezentem blau, but every fixed spool given color will do), würde ich definitiv mehr Kaffee trinken, damit meine Aufgaben schneller erledigen und hätte so mehr Zeit Angeln zu gehen und hier davon zu berichten. 

PS: Wenn ihr noch eine Holzstange dazulegt, dann könnte @Minimax sich daraus eine Balkenwaage bauen - ist zwar noch keine Digitalwaage, aber immerhin ein Anfang. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Kochtopf (31. August 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> PS: Wenn ihr noch eine Holzstange dazulegt, dann könnte @Minimax sich daraus eine Balkenwaage bauen - ist zwar noch keine Digitalwaage, aber immerhin ein Anfang. Was sagt ihr?


Das würde zu dem Old School Stil des guten alten @Minimax passen als so modernes Teufelszeug


----------



## Andal (31. August 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das würde zu dem Old School Stil des guten alten @Minimax passen als so modernes Teufelszeug


So eine Balkenwaage kann man auch digital bauen. Geht, geht nicht, geht, geht nicht...!


----------



## Lajos1 (31. August 2020)

Hallo,

weil das eine ordentliche Tasse ist, in die auch eine ordentliche Menge Kaffee hineinpasst.
Farbe egal.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2020)

Weil ich es satt bin zum Trinken den Kopf unter den Wasserhahn zu halten.


----------



## Xianeli (31. August 2020)

Weil ich gerade Baue, ende dieser Woche vermutlich einziehen werde und die Küche ( die am 02.09. montiert wird ) noch Inhalt benötigt. Und da ich wegen des Baustresses nicht zum Angeln komme hätte ich wenigstens etwas täglich im der Hand was mit Angeln zu tun hat =D


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. August 2020)

Weil der Kaffeesatz meiner "alten" Tasse schon nicht mehr Spülmaschinenkompatibel ist, eine frische Tasse könnte es auch mal wieder zulassen einen schönen Tee zu genießen


----------



## Kochtopf (31. August 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Weil der Kaffeesatz meiner "alten" Tasse schon nicht mehr Spülmaschinenkompatibel ist, eine frische Tasse könnte es auch mal wieder zulassen einen schönen Tee zu genießen


"Ich bin ein Schmutzfink und zu faul zum spülen"
So ähnlich habe ich es mal geschafft 6 Jahre ohne Fensterputzen auszukommen. Nach drei Jahren gab es neue Fenster, also kein Grund sich zu hetzen


----------



## Andal (31. August 2020)

Never clean the teapot!


----------



## jörn (31. August 2020)

Wer wachend auch zu später Stund verweilt,
des Mattigkeit der schwarze Zauber heilt.


----------



## hanzz (31. August 2020)

Weil es einfach toll wäre, ein AB Tasse zu besitzen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. August 2020)

Damit mir an Arbeitstagen der Frühstückskaffee besser schmeckt.

Aber mir reicht *1 Tasse*, auch wenn ihr schreibt "*Gewinne jetzt 20 TASSEN*"
Danke


----------



## świetlik (31. August 2020)

Damit ich bei der Arbeit mehr an Angeln denken kann.


----------



## Andal (31. August 2020)

Ebay schreibt mir immer wieder, dass ich an Athleisure interessiert wäre, was immer zur Hölle das auch sein mag. Jetzt gibt es auch noch Merch zu gewinnen. Ich finde das so amazing!


----------



## zandertex (31. August 2020)

Weil meine Frau die als Blumentopf verwenden könnte und die ganze Nachbarschaft dann neidisch ist!!!


----------



## Minimax (31. August 2020)

Ich würde mich sehr über eine solche Tasse freuen- und übrigens finde ich den Lorbeerkranz aus Fischen ne richtig lustige, clevere Designidee. Farbe wäre mir auch egal, aber ne dunkle Tasse bietet Vorteile.
Hier ein Tip für alle Büroboardies/Konferenzteilnehmer/oder Partner gesundheitsbewusster besserer Hälften. Man nehme einen Teebeutel und entferne den Beutel. An dem losen Ende des Fadens mit dem Teeschildchen befestige man ein kleines Gewicht, z.B. eine Büroklammer, und hänge das Schildchen über den Rand einer dunklen Tasse:
Voila, nun kann man diskret das Getränk seiner Wahl* einfüllen und geniessen, zu jeder Tageszeit, Ort oder sozialem Kontext. Die Dunkle Tasse verbirgt zuverlässig die Farbe des Inhalts, und das Teeschildchen weisst den Benutzer deutlich als harmlosen, massvollen Teetrinker aus.
Hoch die Tassen,
Euer
Minimax

*aber bitte auf verräterische Schaumkronen oder klappernde Eiswürfel achten.


----------



## Heidechopper (31. August 2020)

Damit meine Enkel beim gemeinsamen Frühstück sehen, das Opa tatsächlich Angler ist.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. August 2020)

Damit schmeckt der Kaffee beim Angeln noch besser.  Farbe egal.


----------



## Spaßfischer (31. August 2020)

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Tasse freuen, dann hätte ich endlich wieder eine eigene Tasse, die anderen wurden von meinen drei Kindern okkupiert...


----------



## Bilch (31. August 2020)

Wenn ich so eine tolle Tasse hätte, würde meine Frau die endgültige Bestätigung bekommen, dass ich total bekloppt bin, da ich mich nicht mal beim Frühstück von meinem Hobby trennen kann


----------



## zandertex (31. August 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Weil meine Frau die als Blumentopf verwenden könnte und die ganze Nachbarschaft dann neidisch ist!!!


Sorry.....in gelb bitte sehr.


----------



## Eisbär14 (31. August 2020)

Ich könnte eine gebrauchen ,damit meine nicht angelnden Kollegen endlich aufhören ständig
Tee aus meinem Kaffeepott zu schlürfen....


----------



## zokker (31. August 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weil ich es satt bin zum Trinken den Kopf unter den Wasserhahn zu halten.



Da kennt sich einer aus. 
Wir trinken hier auch nur aus Kuhhörnern und Blecheimern ... wie haben ja hier nix.

Eine eigene Tasse ... ein langer, großer Traum würde in Erfüllung gehen.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. August 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Da kennt sich einer aus.
> Wir trinken hier auch nur aus Kuhhörnern und Blecheimern ... wie haben ja hier nix.
> 
> Eine eigene Tasse ... ein langer, großer Traum würde in Erfüllung gehen.


Aber zokki... könntest du mit dieser Verantwortung umgehen? Was sollen denn die Leute in deinem Heimatort von dir denken? "Dieser zokker hat was bei der Lotterie gewonnen und macht jetzt einen auf Besserwessi" - wäre es das Wert?


----------



## Ndber (31. August 2020)

Weil sich die rote sehr gut auf meinem Schreibtisch im  Büro machen würde


----------



## Big Man (31. August 2020)

Aus dieser Tasse schmeckt der Kaffee sicher besser als aus jeder anderen Tasse


----------



## Forelle74 (31. August 2020)

So eine Tasse würde gut zu unseren anderen Tassen passen


----------



## Tricast (31. August 2020)

Kann man die Tasse auch umtauschen gegen eine Diditalwaage für Minimax? Dann hätte ich auch gerne eine.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## HSV1887 (31. August 2020)

Weil mein Lieblingsmensch vor wenigen Tagen beim abspülen meine liebste Lieblingstasse getötet brauche ich dringend ein neues Gefäß für meinen Kaffee der morgens aus einer gnadenlosen Tötungsmaschine einen zivilisierten Menschen macht........


----------



## Kasn (31. August 2020)

Weil ich nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank habe!


----------



## zokker (1. September 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber zokki... könntest du mit dieser Verantwortung umgehen? Was sollen denn die Leute in deinem Heimatort von dir denken? "Dieser zokker hat was bei der Lotterie gewonnen und macht jetzt einen auf Besserwessi" - wäre es das Wert?


Ich bitte um eine diskrete Zusendung.


----------



## strandlaeufer (1. September 2020)

Moinsen,

die Tasse würde im Büro zum Einsatz kommen, dann kann ich mich im Wochenverlauf schon auf das Wochenende bzw. Angeln freuen und vor dem Angelstart noch die letzten Infos über das Angelboard einholen.

Ein Leben ohne Angeln, Angelboard und Kaffee ist zwar möglich, aber irgendwie nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Tobias85 (1. September 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eine diskrete Zusendung.



"Anglerboard ist in der Kiste...und es rappelt im Karton"


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (1. September 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber mir reicht *1 Tasse*, auch wenn ihr schreibt "*Gewinne jetzt 20 TASSEN*"



Absolut richtig. Deswegen jetzt ausgebessert.


----------



## Frieder (1. September 2020)

Da brauch ich gar nicht lange nachzudenken.
Wäre schön, schon morgens beim Frühstück mit einem Pott in rot oder schwarz mit Lorbeerkranz aus Fischen,
an das Anglerboard erinnert zu werden.
Damit kann dann der Tag beginnen !


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. September 2020)

Diese Tasse egal welcher Farbe würde für mich den Tag auch am Wasser richtig Rund machen.


----------



## fishergm (1. September 2020)

Zufällig habe ich heute Geburtstag, da wäre es super eine der schönen Tassen zu gewinnen, am aller liebsten die schwarze oder blaue  !!! Dazu ist es ein netter gedanke seinen Kaffee geniessen zu können und dabei ans Angeln erinnert zu werden !!!


----------



## Angler9999 (1. September 2020)

Bordie klar bin ich das !!! 
Kaffee ist schwarz, Becher ist schwarz ... ich seh .....  nein nicht schwarz >)
Ich seh den Becher täglich gefüllt mit Lebenselixier


----------



## Mooskugel (1. September 2020)

Weil ich´s sowas von verdient habe.


----------



## yukonjack (1. September 2020)

Wenn ich diesmal wieder nichts gewinne schmeiß ich mich hintern Zug


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (1. September 2020)

weil ich blond bin.


----------



## yukonjack (1. September 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesmal wieder nichts gewinne schmeiß ich mich hintern Zug


Oder ich warte noch mal 20 Jahre, dann muss es aber ne Schnabeltasse sein.


----------



## phirania (2. September 2020)

Weil  ich nach 7 Jahren Entzug wieder angefangen habe Kaffee zutrinken....


----------



## ollidi (3. September 2020)

Weil ich bei meinem stressigen Job viel Kaffee brauche und daher bei meinen alten (nur Werbe) Tassen schon vor Frust die Ränder angeknabbert sind.


----------



## steisstrommler (3. September 2020)

Jeden Morgen in der Früh brauch ich meine Kaffeebrüh!
Mug in gelb wäre opti!


----------



## Slappy (4. September 2020)

#Krankenhausangestellter
#EhemannundVatervon2Töchtern

Mehr muss ich glaube nicht sagen


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. September 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> #Krankenhausangestellter
> #EhemannundVatervon2Töchtern
> 
> Mehr muss ich glaube nicht sagen




Du gewinnst dann bestimmt den Anglerboard-Wodka wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. September 2020)

Ich will so eine Tasse haben - unbedingt - aber bitte nicht in orange  ( ok, wenn´s nicht anders geht  ) - ( aber lieber blau )

Begründung : wenn mir mein Vorstand aus dem Angelverein mal wieder blöd kommt , *erhebe ich lässig meine Tasse* und hauche mit triumphaler Überzeugung und streng verklärtem Blick  in den Sitzungsraum:

Nönönönönö , das lassen wir mal schön - weil isch hab Connektschens  

R.S.

(nun her damit, bin leidenschaftlicher Kaffeetrinker!)


----------



## phirania (4. September 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> #Krankenhausangestellter
> #EhemannundVatervon2Töchtern
> 
> Mehr muss ich glaube nicht sagen


Dareicht aber EINE Tasse nicht....


----------



## Tricast (4. September 2020)

Und was ist mit derDigitalwaage für Minimax???


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2020)

In Gelb Bitte.


----------



## Lil Torres (4. September 2020)

ich trinke meist nur kaffee am wasser, bevorzugt in der kalten jahreszeit. diese zeit beginnt ja nun bald wieder... also genau richtig. 

ps.: die schwarze wäre perfekt...


----------



## gerd0815 (5. September 2020)

Um zur Abwechslung beim lernen des nächsten bevorstehenden online Semesters an die schönen Stunden am Wasser zu denken ;-)
Die Farbe wäre mir egal, sind alle passend ;-)

Viele Grüße,
Gerd0815


----------



## Tari (5. September 2020)

In dieser Tasse würde sich mein täglicher Kaffee wirklich gut machen. 

Und ich hätte jedes mal die Möglichkeit meiner Lebensgefährtin noch mehr über das Angeln zu erzählen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. September 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Sorry.....in gelb bitte sehr.


Hey Moin zandertex,
ich bin auch dabei die Tasse zu bekommen, wenn ich sie gewinne schicke ich dir den gelben pott, für Lemmy


----------



## Hering 58 (5. September 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey Moin zandertex,
> ich bin auch dabei die Tasse zu bekommen, wenn ich sie gewinne schicke ich dir den gelben pott, für Lemmy


Wir gehen morgen Angeln und haben noch keine  Boardie Tasse.


----------



## Jason (5. September 2020)

So eine Tasse sollte den Weg zu mir finden, weil meine Lieblingstasse vor kurzem zu Bruch gegangen ist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Eishockey51 (6. September 2020)

*Würde mich über die Tasse freuen . Diese als Überraschung für meinen Neffen (15 Jahre jung ) für die bestandene Anglerprüfung. Danke*


----------



## BastE (6. September 2020)

Na weil ich dem hübschen Teil sofort nen Kaffee ausgeben würde, wenn sie zu mir nach hause kommt! ;-)


----------



## Minimax (6. September 2020)

Da der Thread ja sehr beliebt ist, möchte ich hier und auf diesem Wege die vielen neuen Boardies die hier erstmals posten mit einem fröhlichen Willkommen im AB begrüßen, und natürlich auch den langjährigen Mitgliedern die die Gelegenheit ergriffen haben nach 8, 10, 12 Jahren ihr drittes oder fünftes Posting zu verfassen ein ebenso herzliches 'Willkommen zurück' zuzurufen!    
Zwinker, zwinker,
Euer 
Minimax
..
....


----------



## el.Lucio (6. September 2020)

Weil meine Lieblingstasse heute morgen zu Bruch gegangen ist und ich eine neue benötige.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. September 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Da der Thread ja sehr beliebt ist, möchte ich hier und auf diesem Wege die vielen neuen Boardies die hier erstmals posten mit einem fröhlichen Willkommen im AB begrüßen, und natürlich auch den langjährigen Mitgliedern die die Gelegenheit ergriffen haben nach 8, 10, 12 Jahren ihr drittes oder fünftes Posting zu verfassen ein ebenso herzliches 'Willkommen zurück' zuzurufen!
> Zwinker, zwinker,
> Euer
> Minimax
> ...


Man merkt das Weihnachten näher rückt, die Geier beginnen zu Kreisen


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (7. September 2020)

Aus und vorbei ist es mit dem Gewinnspiel. Die Gewinner hab ich gerade benachrichtigt.


----------



## Kasn (7. September 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man merkt das Weihnachten näher rückt, die Geier beginnen zu Kreisen



Über sowas kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Andal (7. September 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Aus und vorbei ist es mit dem Gewinnspiel. Die Gewinner hab ich gerade benachrichtigt.


Ich krieg ne Tasse schön, ich krieg ne Tasse schön........!


----------



## yukonjack (7. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich krieg ne Tasse schön, ich krieg ne Tasse schön........!


ich auch, ich auch...


----------



## hanzz (7. September 2020)

Glückwunsch euch. 
Hab auch eine Tasse gewonnen.


----------



## phirania (7. September 2020)

Endlich mal wieder mit Genuss Kaffee trinken......
Danke,


----------



## Minimax (7. September 2020)

Jubeljubel, freufreu!
Ich bin auch einer der glücklichen Gewinner, eine echte limitierte AB-Tasse! Vielen Herzlichen Dank!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an die anderen Tassenmänner,
Euer Minimax!


----------



## Andal (7. September 2020)

Wir sollten einen Orden gründen "Member of the Order of the Anglerboard Cup" - MOAC.....!


----------



## zandertex (7. September 2020)

Ich bin auch einer der glücklichen,habe jetzt fast alle tassen wieder im  schrank.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. September 2020)

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.
Hab auch eine Tasse gewonnen.


----------



## Bilch (7. September 2020)

Gratualiere den Gewinnern!!!

P.S. Ich habe auch eine gewonnen


----------



## Forelle74 (7. September 2020)

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner


----------



## Tobias85 (7. September 2020)

Ne Tasse meines Lieblingsforums  Ick freu mir!

Allen anderen Gewinnern ebenfalls beste Glückwünsche!


----------



## Mooskugel (7. September 2020)

EIn Hallo und ganz Herzliche Glückwünsche an die Gewinner und damit Mitglieder des MOAC.

Das beste ist,  *Ich gehöre dazu. *

Endlich stilvoll Kaffee trinken, und nicht aus irgendeiner Tasse.


----------



## Nuesse (7. September 2020)

Ich hab keinen gewonnen


----------



## Jason (7. September 2020)

Ich gehöre auch zu den glücklichen Gewinnern. Danke an das AB Team. Und natürlich Glückwunsch an allen anderen Gewinnern. Ich setz schon mal Kaffee auf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tricast (7. September 2020)

Mir wurde auch eine Tasse versprochen, muß nur noch die Farben durchgeben. Freue mich riesig darüber denn vielleicht tauscht die ja einer gegen eine Digitalwaage für Minimax.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. September 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Mir wurde auch eine Tasse versprochen, muß nur noch die Farben durchgeben. Freue mich riesig darüber denn vielleicht tauscht die ja einer gegen eine Digitalwaage für Minimax.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Briefwaagen gibt es doch auch Analog, das wäre doch eher was für den Gentlemen


----------



## zokker (7. September 2020)

Juhu, habe auch eine gewonnen.

Gruß an alle aus dem tiefsten Schweden, ohne www und Handynetze.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. September 2020)

Anglerboard Cups Are Beautiful
Bzw
Awesome Cups of AnglerBoard...

Irgendwie fällt mir nur was mit ACAB ein

Habe eine gewonnen und freue mich sehr, daraus werden die 1,5l Kaffee am Tag in der Dienststelle wie reinstes Manna schmecken


----------



## Minimax (7. September 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> daraus werden die 1,5l Kaffee am Tag in der Dienststelle wie *reinstes Manna* schmecken
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Also Läusepippi?
> Jedenfalls auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an Dich, freut mich besonders!


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. September 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Ich bin auch einer der glücklichen,habe jetzt fast alle tassen wieder im  schrank.


hey Moin zandertex,
ich hab auch eine ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (7. September 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also Läusepippi?
> Jedenfalls auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an Dich, freut mich besonders!


Exakt das ist was einen richtigen Bürokaffee ausmacht (und schön dass ich mich hierbei auf dich verlassen kann)


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. September 2020)

Herzlichen Dank dafür, dass mir mein Morgenkaffee  durch die Tasse nun veredelt wird


----------



## Andal (7. September 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Exakt das ist was einen richtigen Bürokaffee ausmacht (und schön dass ich mich hierbei auf dich verlassen kann)


Also Bratkaffee - so richtig in der Warmhaltefunktion durchgesotten, dass er nach mindestens 2 Stunden sein liebliches Brandaroma so trefflich entwickeln kann.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. September 2020)

Hallo,

auch der Lajos hat gewonnen . Ich freue mich für mich und alle anderen Mitgewinner.

Danke und schönen Gruß

Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. September 2020)

heil angekommen 

Danke


----------



## phirania (25. September 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (25. September 2020)

Heute heil angekommen.


----------



## phirania (30. September 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute heil angekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 356025


Bei mir noch nichts.....


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Mein Pott ist nun gut eingetrunken. Mit Café nach italiensicher Art, aus der Perkolatorkanne, wirkt das am Morgen sowohl belebend, als auch sehr erfreuend.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (1. Oktober 2020)

Liebe AB-Tassen-Gewinner, 

diejenigen, die bisher noch keine Tasse erhalten haben, müssen sich noch gedulden. Spreadshirt hat mir die restlichen Tassen vor ein paar Tagen storniert. Auf Nachfrage, warum, haben sie festgestellt, dass es ein Fehler in ihrem Buchungssystem ist. Ich muss die Tassen noch einmal neu bestellen und warte gerade noch auf Antwort von unserer Buchhaltung, wie es mit Rücküberweisung/Gutscheinen aussieht. Bezahlt haben wir die Dinger ja schon. 
Ich geb euch nochmal Bescheid, wenn ich neu bestellt habe.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Oktober 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Liebe AB-Tassen-Gewinner,
> 
> diejenigen, die bisher noch keine Tasse erhalten haben, müssen sich noch gedulden. Spreadshirt hat mir die restlichen Tassen vor ein paar Tagen storniert. Auf Nachfrage, warum, haben sie festgestellt, dass es ein Fehler in ihrem Buchungssystem ist. Ich muss die Tassen noch einmal neu bestellen und warte gerade noch auf Antwort von unserer Buchhaltung, wie es mit Rücküberweisung/Gutscheinen aussieht. Bezahlt haben wir die Dinger ja schon.
> Ich geb euch nochmal Bescheid, wenn ich neu bestellt habe.


Hallo,
passt scho   (fränkisch für Anerkennung). Gut Ding braucht Weile.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (7. Oktober 2020)

Die restlichen Tassen sind wieder bestellt. Haltet demnächst wieder Ausschau nach dem Postboten.


----------



## phirania (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe meinen schon Standrechtlich erschossen......


----------



## techcop (18. Oktober 2020)

es war interessant, die Informationen in diesem Thema zu Lesen


----------

